# predator reset?



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok, techno guru's, is it possible to reset a diablosport predator without sending it back to the company. In the manual it tells about the company opening it up and reflashing or resetting the predator. Just wondering if it might be like a computer if you need to reset cmos and just take the battery out for a few seconds and it resets the bios back to stock settings.

Is it that easy, or has anybody tried. I got one off ebay and was reading about the system "marrying" itself to the first car with its tune. I haven't gone any further. Any help is appreciated.

I did do a search here with no results by the way. And it is the right one for my LS2 2005 GTO.

Thanks

Russ


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

It has to be sent back for reprogramming, but as long as the seller has set their car back to the stock tune, the unit is unlocked.


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

You were right. I got the predator in, followed the instructions and it loaded up nicely. Thanks so much.

Russ


----------



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

If you havn't already, instead of winging it, go to the diablosport forum. 

You can read for days. Most people don't use but a fraction of this things capabilities because they just don't know.


----------

